# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  6 feet aquascape

## o2bubble

WhatsApp Image 2018-09-03 at 9.24.23 PM.jpg

WhatsApp Image 2018-09-03 at 10.17.01 PM.jpg


hi all, just restarted this hobby after 7 years and taking things slowly... did this scape for my 6 feet tank for comments before finalising with more rocks and planting  :Smile:

----------


## jackychun

Wow. Your restart with such a huge tank! Cant wait to see the journal! 

BTW, what is the dimensions of the tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Loneshiva

Looking forward to your progress picture! And restarting with 6ft!

Have you done a planted tank with a similar size? I'm not too active so didn't know of your past work!

----------


## o2bubble

busy with work so no progress so far but has been doing some thinking these few days, will do some minor adjustments this weekend and finish up the hard scape

----------


## o2bubble

180x60x60, low iron ADA style tank from AA (redhill), 19mm thickness  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

Nice! I have a 6x2x2 myself. Looking forward to seeing what you do with yours!

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## o2bubble

WhatsApp Image 2018-09-09 at 4.30.18 PM.jpgWhatsApp Image 2018-09-09 at 4.30.17 PM(1).jpgWhatsApp Image 2018-09-09 at 4.30.17 PM.jpg

----------


## o2bubble

Still thinking how to improve it, bought some more driftwoods from c328 and maybe will change the layout.

----------


## o2bubble

3rd attempt, I think I will go with this!

WhatsApp Image 2018-10-12 at 5.27.25 PM.jpg

----------


## Fujisasuke

Looking pretty good so far, what plants are you gonna add in?

----------


## rogerlim

Wow, big tank. The soil nice color too. Can I ask if it is from Ada?

----------


## vinz

Looks awesome!

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## o2bubble

Yes, full ADA substrate with 5 additive powders (leftovers Penac W & C from previous setup, 6 packs normal amazonia, 4 packs powder, 12l powersand), cost me nearly 1k just for this  :Sad:

----------


## o2bubble

completed foreground but the woods floated and hate to waste 1 day trying to fix the woods and sink them with big rocks  :Sad: 

now waiting for the woods to sink before removing the rocks to put java ferns and bolbitis and in meantime cycling the tank, having a bit of brown and black hair algae now.. just thrown in 2 bottles of One and Only live bacteria solution  :Razz:

----------


## o2bubble

WhatsApp Image 2018-10-15 at 8.45.15 PM.jpg

WhatsApp Image 2018-10-15 at 8.45.40 PM.jpg

----------


## o2bubble

this is how it looks like in 8K similar to grand solar RGB color spectral chart...

WhatsApp Image 2018-10-15 at 9.53.31 PM.jpg

----------


## Fujisasuke

Looking good, cant wait to see how it will look like when it grows out! Post updates soon please!

----------


## o2bubble

latest update (plant growth is quite slow as I used 6 hours and 50% max light intensity for past 4 weeks to reduce algae, changed to 9hrs and 60% now):

WhatsApp Image 2018-11-10 at 3.04.53 PM.jpg

----------


## Heo heo

> latest update (plant growth is quite slow as I used 6 hours and 50% max light intensity for past 4 weeks to reduce algae, changed to 9hrs and 60% now):
> 
> WhatsApp Image 2018-11-10 at 3.04.53 PM.jpg


Very Nice!!

----------


## barmby

Be careful. the tank is very sparse. it's recommended to pack the tank with plants from the very beginning. this would give it a good start. I know few people who done well with sparse or rather zen like tank.

----------


## o2bubble

been adding more and more plants every other day, including 2 big bunches of java ferns yesterday  :Smile:  Will take a picture soon to update!




> Be careful. the tank is very sparse. it's recommended to pack the tank with plants from the very beginning. this would give it a good start. I know few people who done well with sparse or rather zen like tank.

----------


## jermseah

you are using a AI PRIME HD?






> this is how it looks like in 8K similar to grand solar RGB color spectral chart...
> 
> Attachment 56402

----------


## o2bubble

nope, scotch radion G4 pro XR15fw



> you are using a AI PRIME HD?

----------


## Ryan Peh

Hi just curious, what's the temperature of the tank and what filter systems are you running?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

Any updates?


> been adding more and more plants every other day, including 2 big bunches of java ferns yesterday  Will take a picture soon to update!


Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## o2bubble

24 degree, 2xEheim pro4+ 600, 2xIntense CO2 solenoid+inline diffusers, added ecotech MP40 wave maker to improve flow & circulation of CO2.




> Hi just curious, what's the temperature of the tank and what filter systems are you running?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk

----------


## o2bubble

was combating hair algae for past 2 months and had to do a 4 days blackout to wipe them out eventually. Now no more algae and adding more plants including stem plants. Looking good so far and hope to post a photo soon  :Smile: 




> Any updates?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan Peh

> 24 degree, 2xEheim pro4+ 600, 2xIntense CO2 solenoid+inline diffusers, added ecotech MP40 wave maker to improve flow & circulation of CO2.


You're using chiller? May I know what was your total cost? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk

----------


## o2bubble

using TK2000, close to 10k I think.




> You're using chiller? May I know what was your total cost? 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Latency

> Attachment 56350
> 
> Attachment 56351
> 
> 
> hi all, just restarted this hobby after 7 years and taking things slowly... did this scape for my 6 feet tank for comments before finalising with more rocks and planting


Wow, looks like u nvr lose your touch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

